# Maison Greiveldinger... April '14



## perjury saint (May 12, 2014)

On the way back to the ferry after Cyclonkessel, I stopped off in Luxembourg briefly to have a poke round this lovely little place... 

*...Maison Grieveldinger...*




https://flic.kr/p/ngCesuhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nxPNhxhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nw593yhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ny97PQhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nhRiQYhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nzkQNnhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nB7c3K https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nxPNa8https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ngDUgShttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nz6bVohttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nhQZ6Jhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ny8JNLhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Thanks for lookin in... ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 12, 2014)

Certainly worth the stop.almost sounded like an afterthought visit  amazing pics and place again mr saint.keep them coming.


----------



## Big C (May 13, 2014)

Love it, nice one. 
Never knew husky made sewing machines.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 13, 2014)

What a beauty,I used to have a Husqvarna trials bike many years ago!!ace images thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dani1978 (May 13, 2014)

Stunning photos! Beautifully processed. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## LittleOz (May 13, 2014)

Mr Saint, your shots get better with every new site. Thanks for the share.


----------



## clinka (May 14, 2014)

Lovely pictures. They have a "aura" about them. How do you do that? Is it with the camera, or is it something you do after, in say, photoshop. I am intrigued and hope I haven't offended!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 14, 2014)

OH MY! Lovely photos as per mate. Nice explore that looked!


----------



## perjury saint (May 16, 2014)

clinka said:


> Lovely pictures. They have a "aura" about them. How do you do that? Is it with the camera, or is it something you do after, in say, photoshop. I am intrigued and hope I haven't offended!



*Not at all... All my shots are HDR, 4-6 different exposures of the same image combined in Photomatix then a bit of sharpening, contrast etc in Photoshop...*


----------



## xNatje (May 17, 2014)

Nice shots! however, be carefull with windows and hdr.


----------

